# Angels strange bathroom behavior



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

have noticed in the past week my angels are always going to the bathroom and there are little pieces all over the tank, very very noticable. is this ok or am i feeding them too much or is there not explination for this?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

It's quite possible that you are feeding too much. Can you tell us how much you're feeding your tank? How many times? What food?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

one brine shrimp cube a day


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

maybe they have diaherrea


----------

